# The Chalice



## Dayhiker

Here is a new design that is something like my "Lil Plinker" that dgui has been shooting with. It relies on the slim waist principle to make a good grip, an idea I learned from Bill Herriman's Classic.

It's bigger than the Lil Plinker, about the size of Henry from Panama's "Cholita", which I copied and like very much. But it's still a pocket shooter.

I cut it out this morning but didn't do much finish sanding on it yet. It feels good, though. I think it's going to be a good shooter. Hope somebody tries it.


----------



## frogman

Once again you have shown that your talent is without equal. Very nice piece. Did you cut that out of baltic birch? Frogman


----------



## Dayhiker

Hi Frogman. Thank you. No, it's just 3/4" birch from Home Depot.

Hey, while I've got you here, I wonder if you missed this post? (Thought you might've had something to say there.)
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6449-gargantua/page__p__66856__hl__gargantua__fromsearch__1#entry66856


----------



## philly

SWEET DH, I already printed it out, I have some 3/4" Red Oak ready to go. Thanks for posting.
Philly


----------



## Northerner

Nice design! A smaller upper handle would definitely help with gripping. I'll have to try that next.

What is the handle width at the smallest? What is the distance between forks?

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## frogman

Hey DH now that is a chip of the old block. Looks very familiar, I wonder where I've seen that style before? LOL... I must have missed that post, thanks for shareing...best to you. Frogman


----------



## philly

philly said:


> SWEET DH, I already printed it out, I have some 3/4" Red Oak ready to go. Thanks for posting.
> Philly


UPDATE: I cut one out this afternoon, sanded grooved and first coat of poly done. DH this frame feels great in the hand, the thin waist and wide end locks the frame in perfectly. This one is another winner from the Man.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker

Northerner said:


> Nice design! A smaller upper handle would definitely help with gripping. I'll have to try that next.
> 
> What is the handle width at the smallest? What is the distance between forks?
> 
> Thanks,
> Northerner


Hi Northerner,

The smallest handle dimension is 1/2", and the distance between the fork tips is 2-1/4".


----------



## mxred91

Another nice one Bill, It has that Legendary Dayhiker look.

Chuck S.


----------



## M.J

That one looks like a real winner! I like all your stuff, DH. If only I had more workshop time!


----------



## NaturalFork

Thank you so much for this design! I like it.


----------



## jmplsnt

Looks nice Mr Bill. I'm a natural fork guy myself but I think it would mimic a natural and work well with my low-pinch fork-supported style.

Your creativity and willingness to share with the community is a real credit to you.


----------



## Dayhiker

You're welcome, Ray.









And thanks, Jump.


----------



## e~shot

Very nice one,







thanks for sharing it here


----------



## philly

Well here is my humble attempt at the "Chalice" by DH in 3/4" Red Oak, I made it a little bigger to fit my hands better and It does nicely. Locks in very well. I strapped it with Tabs as I have grown to like them alot lately. I fitted it with Gary's Flatbands 7/8x5/8x.050x 7 1/2" Latex. Shoots fast and flat. Thanks DH for another great design. Another classic in the making.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker

Great job, Phil! Thank you for trying this one. I hope you win the tournament with it this year


----------



## philly

DH, this is a SWEET little design, thanks for sharing it. I couldn't wait to make one when I saw the drawing and pictures. I can tell already it is going to be one of my favorites.
Philly


----------



## smitty

Very good looking design. I like it !


----------



## e~shot

Philly, that looks very nice. good job


----------



## flippinout

I had to give it a try. This is a great design and one helluva shooter. This one is made from reclaimed heart pine(actually from the timbers that the Sears&Robuck warehouse of Chicago IL was constructed from- Pitch Pine with lots of resin and character) over brazilian walnut/Ipe.

Great design DH, i like this one alot!!


----------



## M.J

Dude!
That is amazing.


----------



## e~shot

All the versions of Chalice are looks very nice







. Flip's one rocks


----------



## Marbles

Nice design !


----------



## Dayhiker

I can't believe I missed this -- holy moley, Nathan, that is *gorgeous*!!! Maximum props, man.


----------



## Dayhiker

Marbles said:


> Nice design ! http://www.youtube.c...h?v=LS75NtlH3gI


Marbles, that is doggone funny!


----------



## AJW

This is beautifully crafted !!! I love the way the grain of the top and bottom match up when you look from the side. Great job.


----------



## Rayshot

e~shot said:


> All the versions of Chalice are looks very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Flip's one rocks


Yes this is a *very good* making of The Chalice. I got to hold this actual catty.

If you haven't made this design yet, it is a must. So simple it is easy to pass off as nothing special. I will not let this design pass by my collection any more. It is the first in line for my next slingshot.

Make it and give it a go, I believe you will be pleased. Even if you feel for your hand, it should be bigger or smaller.

And a big thanks to Bill for sharing this design!!!


----------



## M.J

The Chalice is awesome! I used the one DH sent me for all my tournament shooting.


----------



## Dayhiker

That's a big thing for me, Ray and MJ -- I am glad my design got tested. Flip has told me he likes it too, not to mention Philly. Thanks guys. Guess I'll make one for myself now.


----------



## philly

DH, you have designed a frame that instantly feels comfortable in the hand. The thin waist allows for a great and consistent hold. I love mine, it is now my favorite hunting sling with Tex Exp bands on it. Thanks for sharing a design that's sure to be another Dayhiker Classic. Nathans frame and all his work is very high quality, I purchased one at the ECST, I highly recommend his work he has brought the true beauty out in his version of the Chalice.
Philly


----------



## flippinout

Yep,
this a one fine frame design. It has all the ergonomic elements and accuracy of a natural fork and the aesthetic and balance of a board cut. I think the Chalice will become a forefather of a design movement that I hope to help lead with Dayhiker- It has got me rethinking the complexity of our simple and beloved forked stick. If you haven't tried it, give it a go!!


----------



## Flatband

Simple clean and elegant! So this is the one everyone was talking about at the shoot! The Chalice-COOL! Everyone is crazy about it-so Bill can I give it a whirl too Bud?







Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker

Flatband said:


> Simple clean and elegant! So this is the one everyone was talking about at the shoot! The Chalice-COOL! Everyone is crazy about it-so Bill can I give it a whirl too Bud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatband


Gary, this is the "Shared Designs" forum -- of course you can make one. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Flatband

Oh, didn't realize that Bud! May the Bandsaw cut straight and through and the Dremel spin fast and true-begin Gary!


----------



## Mudman

I've got a new jigsaw on the way, this will be a great first project! not only with using the tool, but making a slingshot. Great design DH.


----------



## jskeen

Well, I've been putting off starting on the next batch of mark 3's because I'm not sure what shape I want to be aiming for after I get the blanks assembled. So... the best way I know of to improve your own designs, is to copy some proven exceptional ones and see what you can steal. er, um adapt to your own. So that being said, and since Bill graciously has given permission to copy this one, here's my humble attempt at a chalice. I started out with a nice big pecan fork (yes, that's a full size 2x4 sawhorse it's setting on) and ended up with this. It's about 5 1/2 tall finished.


----------



## Dayhiker

Absolutely marvelous, Skeen! That pecan is beautiful. Palm swells are great. Just wants to jump into my hand, haha!


----------



## Flatband

Hey JS, you went above and beyond with the Pecan Bud! What grain!!!!!!! Love that wood and the total design is a proven winner-great! Flatband


----------



## e~shot

That rocks J...


----------



## bj000

jskeen said:


> Well, I've been putting off starting on the next batch of mark 3's because I'm not sure what shape I want to be aiming for after I get the blanks assembled. So... the best way I know of to improve your own designs, is to copy some proven exceptional ones and see what you can steal. er, um adapt to your own. So that being said, and since Bill graciously has given permission to copy this one, here's my humble attempt at a chalice. I started out with a nice big pecan fork (yes, that's a full size 2x4 sawhorse it's setting on) and ended up with this. It's about 5 1/2 tall finished.


very inspiring!


----------



## marcus sr

jskeen said:


> Well, I've been putting off starting on the next batch of mark 3's because I'm not sure what shape I want to be aiming for after I get the blanks assembled. So... the best way I know of to improve your own designs, is to copy some proven exceptional ones and see what you can steal. er, um adapt to your own. So that being said, and since Bill graciously has given permission to copy this one, here's my humble attempt at a chalice. I started out with a nice big pecan fork (yes, that's a full size 2x4 sawhorse it's setting on) and ended up with this. It's about 5 1/2 tall finished.


flawless,looks the business


----------



## flippinout

I have continued to tinker with the Chalice, still one of my favorite shooters. These are made from a phenolic impregnated material called DymaLux, very similar to Dymondwood.

These will be available on my website, with the blessings of Dayhiker of course!


----------



## jskeen

Those are COOL!


----------



## Flatband

WOOOOWEEE! **** Bud, them frames is talking!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Daniel J

it is a beautiful design. i will make it next time.


----------



## bj000

flippinout said:


> I have continued to tinker with the Chalice, still one of my favorite shooters. These are made from a phenolic impregnated material called DymaLux, very similar to Dymondwood.
> 
> These will be available on my website, with the blessings of Dayhiker of course!


you should call them flippinout's " Trippinout Chalice"


----------



## Aras

flippinout said:


> I have continued to tinker with the Chalice, still one of my favorite shooters. These are made from a phenolic impregnated material called DymaLux, very similar to Dymondwood.
> 
> These will be available on my website, with the blessings of Dayhiker of course!


Flippinout: now I am confused which type of slingshot making should I take. I have two choices: The first one is to go to the top of natural making, like Chepo and Xidoo. The second choice is to make slingshots like yours. Which one shall I choose?


----------



## flippinout

Easy choice- both!

I enjoy either just as much as the other.


----------



## bj000

i like the Trippinout chalice a lot. they make my eyes hurt. I am going to make myself a chalice soon because i cannot stand seeing everyone else have all the fun. lol


----------



## Dayhiker

Slingshot candy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make me drool. These colors put even more fun into the sport.


----------



## Snipez1978

Wow those are amazing wish I could get that wood in the uk

Atb rob


----------

